# WOW! Radiobike on eBay!



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2009)

Check this hot one out! OW! A head turner for sure. Too bad it is out of my price range though. This is going to be a VERY big ticket item. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310188908676&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

